# - - --^[ ( أورميلا ماتوندكار تحت المجهر ) ]^-- - -



## Samir poet (30 أغسطس 2012)

*دعوناااا اليوم نتعرف على نجمه قد تكون 

مظلومه اعلامياا نوعااا ماء

هيااااا للنتعرف على النجمه  

[[ أورمــــيلا ماتوندكــــار ]]* *





 

]][[ كيف كانت بدايه اورميلا في السينما ]][[* *

استطاعت ان تضع بصمه لها منذ اول ظهور على على شاشات
السينما وكان عمره لايتجاوز العشره وكان اول ضهور لها عام 1983م 
ومنذ ذالك اللحين عرفت السينما الهنديه ان هناك نجمه قادمه
وبقوه وهي اورميـــــــلا ماتوندكــار  0000
فعندما عرض كابور عليها دور اخت كبرى لجوجال هانسراج
وافقت اورميلا على الفور لانها كانت شغوفه جداا للتعرف على كيفيه
تصوير الافلام السينمائيه ومايدور في كواليس ذلك العالم العجيب 
وكان هناك عائق بسبب صغر سنها للتحقق هدفهاا السينمائي
واكملت دراستها وبعد تخرجها من الجامعه بدات االاهتمام مجددا
بحلمها المؤجل 000  
وعندما عرض عليها المخرج ( تشاندرا )
لعب دور البطوله بفلمه الجديد ( ناريشما )وافقت اورميلا على الفورر* *

]][[ كيف كان فلمه الاول ]][[ * * 

وكما كان متوقعا فقد حقق الفيلم فشلا ذريعا بلغه شباك التذاكر
بما كان ضربه موجعه لاورميلا في بدايه حياته السينمائيه الفعليه
وكذلك لم تفلح افلامه الاخر مثل ( دورهي ) و ( تشاماتكار )
في تحسين صورتها ( كوجه جديد ) سينمائي جديد* *
]][[ لايأس مع الحــياه ]][[* *

وعادت اورميلا مجداا 
للبحث عن ذاتها السينمائيه وعن فرصه تحقق لها حلم النجوميه
وكانت كل ماتحتاجه هو ( فلم واحد وواحد فقـــط )
( ليكسر الدنيا ) باي شكل وباي طريقه وبينما كانت اورميلا تواصل سعيها
لتحقيق الامل المنشود وقع المخرج ( رامجوبال فيرما ) فلم جديد
للنجمه وكان اسم الفلم ( رانجيلا ) الذي سوف يشاركها البطوله فيه
( عامر خان ) و( جاكي شروف ) وكان الفلم بمثابه طوق الامل للنجاه
اورميلا وكانت تعلق عليه الكثير من الامال 
[[ باختصـــار ]] كان نجاح الفلم سوف يحيها وفشله سوف سيميتها للابد* *

[[ وسكــــــتت جميع الالســـنه ]]* * 


ويبدو ان البسمه كانت قد عقدت العزم على العوده الى شفتي
 اورميلا ماتوندكار وبقوه وتكاد تحولها الى ضحكات وضحكات 
 من علامات الانتصار والابتهاج وقد كان فيلم ( رانجيــلا ) 
 انجح عملا سينمائي على الاطلاق في عام( 1995 ) واعاد الحياه من 
 جديد الى نفس النجمه وهنا تنفست الصعداء لان صورتها كممثله تغيرت
 تمامااا 00 الى الافضل طبعاا   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 ومن الطبيعي ان نجاح فلم ( رانجيلا ) بهذه الصوره جلب لاورميلا 
 عروضا للتمثيل في اكثر من عشره افلام  وفي حين ان افلام مع مخرجين
 اخرين لم يجلب لاورميلا سوى الكدر والهم وخيبه الامال
 حتى ان جاء افلامه عام 1995 ومخرجه الموهوب ( رامجوبال فيرما )
  الذي استطاع ان يخرس جميع الالسنه والنقااااد  ويثبت لهم ان 
 اورميلا جاءت لتبقى وانها لا تتنازل عن نجوميتها التي وصلت اليها 
 وازداد خرس ذلك الالسنه اكثر واكثر عندما حلت اورميلا 
 محل النجمه ( ماهيما تشودري ) في بطوله فلم ( ساتيا ) وايضا حقق
 هذا الفلم نجاحاا كبير واصبح المخرج رامجوبال فيرما حريصا على الاستعانه
 بااورميلا في افلامه الاخرى مثل ( داود ) و ( كاون ) و ( ماست ) 

]][[ تعالو نتعرف على اشياء اخرى عن اورمــيلا ]][[

( تاريخ الميلاد )* *
مواليد 00 الرابع من فبراير عام 1973   

( افراد الاسره )* *
لها أخ اكبر وأخت صغرى

( أشهر افلام أورميلا )* *

1- بيار توني كيا كيا
2- رانجيلا
3- جانجل
4- كاون
5- ديلاجي* *

( أحب الممثلين الي قلب اورميلا )* *

أميتاب باتشان  و  أل باتشينو  * * 

( أحب الممثلات الي قلب أورميلا )* *

محلياا  سريديفي   و  خارجياا  ميريل ستريب* *

( واشياء اخر عن اورميلا )* *

تحب فلم ( Gone With The Wind ) و ( انجــــــــور )
وايضاا تحب الاكل كثيرا 00 فقط
اعطها اي شي لذيذ واترك الباقي عليهاا 
وتحب الموسيقى كثيرا وهي من اشد محبين ( اشا بونزلي ) و( برايان ادامز )
وفي العطلات هي تحب ان تذهب دون اي تردد الى ( فانكوفر )* *

 ------------------- 

[[ وفي النهايه اتمنى ]]

[[ ان موضوعي ينال اعجابكم ورضاكم ]]

اخوكـــــــم [[ الاسطورة عاشق سلمان خان ]]    *​


----------



## amgd beshara (30 أغسطس 2012)

ايه حكاية الهندي ايومين دول 
امبارح قاموس هندي و النهار دة ممثلة هندي
بكرة تجبلنا رقصة هندي و تبقي كملت :dance:


> *( أشهر افلام أورميلا )* *
> 
> 1- بيار توني كيا كيا
> 2- رانجيلا
> ...


طب دة كلام :99:

الف شكر علي الموضوع يا باشا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (30 أغسطس 2012)

جميييله الممثله دي وبحبها
ربنا يباركك سمير

​


----------



## Samir poet (30 أغسطس 2012)

amgdmega قال:


> ايه حكاية الهندي ايومين دول
> امبارح قاموس هندي و النهار دة ممثلة هندي
> بكرة تجبلنا رقصة هندي و تبقي كملت :dance:
> 
> ...


هههههههههههههه
هههههههههههه
ايوة عندك حق
شكر لردك الجميل


----------



## Samir poet (30 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> جميييله الممثله دي وبحبها
> ربنا يباركك سمير
> 
> ​


*شكر لردك الجميل
يامرمر
واناكمان بحبها اووووووووووى
مووووووووووووت
*​


----------



## elamer1000 (30 أغسطس 2012)

هو فيه احلى كتير منها

شغال

+++


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أغسطس 2012)

*مين البت الوحشه دي ده انا احلي منها وربنا ^^

يابني هندي ايه وياباني ايه بس
شوفلنا حاجه للاستاذ اسماعيل ياسين*
*او عبد الفتاح القصري 
او الست الاسطوره الموهبه عائشه الكلاني



*
*



**



*




*ده المصري مصري برضو 
مش كده ولا ايه ^^

بس عموما شكرا علمعلومات الجميله دي
تسلم ايديك ^^
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أغسطس 2012)

طيب وربنا قمرايه
مش عارفه انت سايب الجمال المصري
ورايح تدور عالهندي ليه بس


----------



## هشام المهندس (30 أغسطس 2012)

*الموضوع جميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل
والهند من البلاد الحميلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــله
لكن بصراحه
صاحب الموضوع 
هو الاجمل​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (30 أغسطس 2012)

أنهي إعلام بالظبط تقصد يا سمير
يكونش التلفزيون المصري
قال  مظلومة قال 
ده أنت اللي ظلمتنا بقى كدة قدامها
إيه موقفنا إحنا البنات  العرب  و خصوصا عند الأخ شاهد كابور 
 دلوقتي 
روح يا شيخ ربنا يتولاك بقى ههههههه


----------



## white.angel (30 أغسطس 2012)

*اورميلا جميلة ... بس من النجمات اللى مخدمتهاش الساحه حلو*
*ومع ذلك اثبتت نفسها بجداره*
*اللى نفسى ترجعلنا بقى شريديفى *​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (30 أغسطس 2012)

هو انا مكنتش اعرف اسمها
بس هي بريئه جدا
اقصد ملامحها

وكده الف شكر سمير


----------



## Samir poet (31 أغسطس 2012)

elamer1000 قال:


> هو فيه احلى كتير منها
> 
> شغال
> 
> +++


هههههههه
هههههههههه
شكر لردك الجميل


----------



## Samir poet (31 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *مين البت الوحشه دي ده انا احلي منها وربنا ^^
> **مااهوواضح*
> *انتى هتقوليلى*
> *هههههههههههههههه*​* يابني هندي ايه وياباني ايه بس
> ...


لا انا اللى بشكرك لردك
فى موضوعى ربنا يباركك


----------



## Samir poet (31 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> طيب وربنا قمرايه
> مش عارفه انت سايب الجمال المصري
> ورايح تدور عالهندي ليه بس


مين دى 
طالعة من المجارى
من بلاعة الشارع
يعععععععععععععععععع


هشام المهندس قال:


> *الموضوع جميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل
> والهند من البلاد الحميلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــله
> لكن بصراحه
> صاحب الموضوع
> هو الاجمل​*


*اشكرك بجدمن كل قلبى
نورت*​


lo siento_mucho قال:


> أنهي إعلام بالظبط تقصد يا سمير
> يكونش التلفزيون المصري
> قال  مظلومة قال
> ده أنت اللي ظلمتنا بقى كدة قدامها
> ...


ههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههه
انتو مين انتو ربنا يرحمنا منكم
داالهنود الواحدمنناعايز روحها بى اى طريقة
كفاية الرومانسية بس
بتاعت الافلام بتاعتهم امال الحقيقةشكلها
قال مصرى قال
يا شيخة روحى ربنا يتولاقكى برحمتو
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (31 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> جميييله الممثله دي وبحبها
> ربنا يباركك سمير
> 
> ​


*اشكرك يا مرمر
نورتى
*​


----------



## Samir poet (31 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *اورميلا جميلة ... بس من النجمات اللى مخدمتهاش الساحه حلو*
> *ومع ذلك اثبتت نفسها بجداره*
> *اللى نفسى ترجعلنا بقى شريديفى *​


مظبوط كلامك
واناافضل انها
تمثل افلام 
زى فيلم اللى مثلت فيةهى مع سلمان
خااااااان
فى النهايةاتجوزت سلمان خان
وكان راقصة فى نادى ليلى
وشكر لردك الجميل


مارتينا فوفو قال:


> هو انا مكنتش اعرف اسمها
> بس هي بريئه جدا
> اقصد ملامحها
> 
> وكده الف شكر سمير


عندك تمام
مظبوط
وشكر لردك الجميل
نورتى


----------



## Samir poet (1 سبتمبر 2012)

صور

الجميلة اورميلا

































  .











.











.




























  .
























​


----------



## Samir poet (1 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## Samir poet (1 سبتمبر 2012)

اتمنى عيبتكم الصور...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





​


----------



## Samir poet (1 سبتمبر 2012)

*




*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*​


----------



## النهيسى (2 سبتمبر 2012)

*شكرا للمعلومات والمجهود*​


----------



## Samir poet (11 سبتمبر 2012)

نورت استاذى النهيسى


----------

